# Sycamores baseball at Port Charlotte FL - Game 5 vs. Villanova Monday



## BlueSycamore

Heller's Iowa team lost three to Dallas Baptist last weekend. Showed some home run power but also showed loose in the field in the series.  https://iowa.forums.rivals.com/threads/iowa-baseball-dallas-baptist.100888/


----------



## BankShot

Looks like DB & Mo St. will be the "Top Dawgs" this season...so much talent returning. I actually thought that Bears CFer Matheny could've used another year of "seasoning" before going pro. Guess he was getting tired of college and wanted to make a few more $$$...:lol:

As far as Heller & Iowa, they'll be in the Big Ten race when it counts. No embarrassment to drop three (3) straight v. Dallas Baptist to START the season, when you've got 11 frosh on your roster.

BTW...you can listen to Friday's IA/ISU game & follow Gametracker here:

http://www.hawkeyesports.com/sports/m-basebl/iowa-m-basebl-body.html

Photo Gallery of ISU/Arkansas- LR:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/134922511@N07/


----------



## ISUCC

do they fly or drive to these tourney games, because they play friday, saturday, sunday, and monday, then tuesday they play EIU, don't they ever go to class?


----------



## TreeTop

ISUCC said:


> don't they ever go to class?



Not during the season.


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> do they fly or drive to these tourney games, because they play friday, saturday, sunday, and monday, then tuesday they play EIU, don't they ever go to class?



That's why they have laptops...kinda like St. Mary of the Woods online now. You rarely see anyone on campus over there. Still takes self-discipline/organization of time...not as easy as it sounds.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamore Baseball Travels To Sunny Florida For Five-Game Weekend*






PORT CHARLOTTE, Fla. -- Indiana State Baseball (3-1, 0-0 MVC) is headed for warmer weathePr in Port Charlotte, Fla. for a five-game weekend with matchups against Iowa (0-3, 0-0 Big Ten), Boston College (4-0, 0-0 ACC), Chicago State (1-2, 0-0 WAC), Dartmouth (0-0, 0-0 Ivy League), and Villanova (0-3, 0-0 Big East. The Sycamores will play at the North Charlotte Regional Park as part of the Snowbird Baseball Classic.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## BlueSycamore

Listen to the Iowa game for $9.95. 

http://www.hawkeyesports.com/sports/m-basebl/sched/iowa-m-basebl-sched.html

or watch the live stats and do your own commentary...:razz:


----------



## BankShot

BlueSycamore said:


> Listen to the Iowa game for $9.95.
> 
> http://www.hawkeyesports.com/sports/m-basebl/sched/iowa-m-basebl-sched.html
> 
> or watch the live stats and do your own commentary...:razz:




Listen for $9.95? :seestars:

Better "commentary" is derived from just reading the STATLINE!:thinking:

***BTW, that's "PREMIUM listening" for $9.95...must be kinda like "Quadrophonic" back in the dayz!:jamming:


----------



## BlueSycamore

Not the best way to start. Walking bases loaded in first but a pop up and two strikeouts later Conway is off the hook for the moment.

Through 2 inn. = 4 BB & 4 K's.................s...h...a..k..e..y

How long do you walk the tightrope with Conway......6 BB's - 5 K's thru 3 inn.  ?


----------



## bent20

Where are you guys going to follow the game?


----------



## huntermafia

http://www.hawkeyesports.com/gametr...ol=iowa&sport=mbasebl&camefrom=&startschool=&


----------



## TreeTop

Wow, 6-1 in the 5th, Sycs lead.


----------



## bent20

Quabachi said:


> Wow, 6-1 in the 5th, Sycs lead.



Now 9-1


----------



## bent20

Solid performance. Thought we might let them back in it toward the end, but we didn't.


----------



## ISUCC

After we handily beat ORU for 2 games they have gone on to defeat both Wichita State and then tonight beat Dallas Baptist


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Rosselli Leads Sycamores In Soaring Win Over Hawkeyes*






The Indiana State Baseball squad (4-1, 0-0 MVC) swung their way to their first win of the weekend in Florida against the Hawkeyes of Iowa (0-4, 0-0 Big Ten). The Sycamores recorded 13 hits in their 11-3 victory over the Hawks, led by junior Tony Rosselli. Rosselli was a homerun shy of hitting for the cycle, scored three of the Sycamores' ten runs, and recorded three RBIs.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> After we handily beat ORU for 2 games they have gone on to defeat both Wichita State and then tonight beat Dallas Baptist



"Handily?" Wasn't the second game score v. ORU 3-2 w/ the winning run in the 12th inning?:whack:

ORU writeup over DBU:

http://www.oruathletics.com/sports/bsb/2015-16/releases/20160226srohuo

DBU relief pitching fell apart the last 2 innings...

Notes on ISU 5-1 Record:

- Only two Sycs batting over .300 (Young & Moore)..._not a good omen down the road. _
- Friis' error yesterday was ISU's 1st of the season.
- Good to see Ward's 2-out SO of Iowa's Sr. cleanup DH yesterday (with runners on  1B & 2B). He needed the confidence as a frosh.
- Rosselli's 3/4 at the plate v. Iowa pretty much gives him the inside track on the LF position, which is tenuous at best. With Owen's slump, it may be necessary to  put him back @ DH and find another RFer. He was reasonably consistent @ DH last season.


----------



## BankShot

*ISU v. Boston College @ 2 PM*

http://sidearmstats.com/bc/baseball/
- Follow via stats only.

BC is undefeated (5-0):

***Only given up 3 runs in five (5) games;
***Six (6) players batting OVER .300.
***One of their TOP players is JOE CRONIN - wonder if he's a legacy of the MLB great & former Commissioner?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Cronin

http://bceagles.com/schedule.aspx?path=baseball

ISU should begin a yearly team "tradition" like this...love it:

http://bceagles.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=7076&path=baseball

***Dude looks like SSOM! :whiteflag:


----------



## BankShot

Can't believe we've got ZAHN batting cleanup...struggling. LH hitter & he just fouled out to 3B w/ runners on the corners.
He went 1/5 yesterday, single to deep SS.

That 1 out rally went down the drain fast...why not have Zahn bunting to squeeze Young home from 3B and move the runner to 2B w/ 2 outs?  
Guess Zahn can't bunt either.


----------



## BankShot

Keaffaber getting roughed up in the 1st inning! Friis committed his/ISU's 2nd error in successive games. 1 run 2 hits 1 error & 2 LOB. 
Could've been worse...

BC gets 3 hits but only 1 run the 2nd inning...*2-0 BC*


----------



## ISUCC

with 2 outs ISU ties in at 2 in the 3rd, key hits helpings here


----------



## BankShot

Owen dbl. plates 2 & ties game in 3rd! W/ Owen on 2B & 2 outs, Zahn flies to RF for 3rd out. *2-2*


----------



## BankShot

Keaffaber has given up 8 hits in the bottom 3rd, BC has scored 1 w/ 1 out & runners on 2B & 3B...not Keaffaber's day. I'd jerk him before too much damage.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Keaffauber not fooling them.  Eight hits and in trouble in the 3rd.  Take him out Coach.

I question Zahn not only hitting cleanup but his hitting or lack of clutch period? Not just now but in previous seasons.


----------



## BankShot

Keaffaber has NOT been a dominant starter for ISU since the transition from relief P during his frosh yr. He simply doesn't have the velocity to provide enough contrast on his breaking pitches. Seriously, I'd almost be forced to put him in middle relief again.

...and Zahn's a RS Sr. that hasn't added an ounce of muscle since arriving in TH! Should've sent his ass to a DBU baseball weight training session...:bash:


----------



## BankShot

10 hits in 4 innings...what's there to gain by leaving Rhino in?:dead:

Well, we got their .500 man to fly to CF...see if .400 Cronin kills us? With a name lke you'd better be GOOD! Out of the jam...time to put the Rhino n his cage! He's faced 23 batters in 4 innings...gotta be around 80+ pitches! BC already has 6 LOB's.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Crazy.......talk about pitching to contact.  10 hits and they are still batting in the 4th and have scored a run in every inning so far and 2 in the previous inning.  Two defensive errors haven't helped but damn, put somebody in that might get a strikeout now and then. Starting to dig a hole for this game.

BC gotta love it.......here comes Keaf again in the 5th ??????????????


----------



## BankShot

Early season, coaches get "hung up" on pitch count, not giving a shit about the "game." In Rhino's case he's hoping he'll find his niche...whatever that is. Hitters usually find it 1st!:wacko: Given his multiple log jams, he's pretty much limited the damage, but....


Here we go again...Rhino gets 2 outs quick, but now runners on the corners. Bringing the RHP Larrison in relief - FINALLY. Must've let the reliefer's go to the Gulf for a swim and they just returned!


----------



## BankShot

Zahn grounds out 1-3!:disturbed: Whatever happened to Giesler & Tofteland? Zahn's 0-3 today...1/5 last game - in CLEANUP! Ain't gonna cut it, Bubb. Dungan batting DH today? So you've got Zahn (BA .214) in #4 slot & Dungan (BA .143) in #6, neither getting hits in the HEART of the lineup.

Larrison (6th) - best inning of the day for ISU pitching. Walked 1. Only 4 batters.

LH Giesler PH for Rosselli v. a LHP w/ runnrs on 1B & 2B - 2 outs.


----------



## BankShot

What hell happened? We had Moore on 2B & Dejesus on 1B w/ 2 outs. Giesler PH single to CF, Moore makes it to 3B but Dejesus thrown out @ 2B.  W/ 2 outs, runners should've been going and Moore scored! Geeesh. 2 LOB's. Shitty baseball...


----------



## ISUCC

down to our last 3 outs as BC leads 5-2


----------



## BankShot

Top 8th - Friis goes to 2B on single by Owen...who's called out for interference. Anyway, w/ 2 outs & Friis on 2B, he's thrown out @ 3B attempting to steal. I give up...geeesh, where's BASEBALL common sense?

Tying run @ the plate (runners on 1B & 2B) w/ 1 out - PH hitter CODY GARDNER (BA .154 - 2/13) for Dejesus? SO...out #2. Ayers PH for Rosselli corks ground rule dbl. & 1 RBI. JC transfer (weakest stick on the team) Kyle Moore SO to end game. 

Some of these subs made NO SENSE...

*** Ayers should be starting in RF, even though just a frosh. Kid looked good last Fall when I saw him. Move Owen to DH, where he'll alternate w/ Giesler
.
*** Tofteland should get starting nod @ 1B over Zahn, whose bat hasn't improved in 5 yrs. Time to move on...he's had his opportunity(s).


----------



## BlueSycamore

This was a winnable game if you don't let your starter get his brains beat out before you pull him. Come on Hannah's take him out of the starting rotation now than you have had two good looks and its not pretty. He can be more valuable in the relief corps. He does not walk batters and that is a plus.


----------



## BankShot

Larrison pitched a good 3.1 scoreless innings, giving up 2 hits & 4 SO's/2 BB. 

Bringing someone like Rhino in on the heels of a FB pitcher like Larrison would work pefectly w/ hitter mis-timing. Let's face reality...Keaffaber is NOT MLB material, so let's use him in the best capacity possible for ISU.


----------



## BlueSycamore

No live stats for this game. vs Chicago State. Can get limited update on score on twitter............ISU Baseball.

Last update Sycamores scored two in bottom first, don't know how and lead 2-0.

--------------------------------------------------

HOMERUN! Jeff Zahn will tally the first homer of the season! That'll put the Sycamores up 3-0!— Indiana State Baseball (@IndStBaseball) February 27, 2016




Indiana state scores another in the bottom of the 3rd to take a 3-0 lead— Chicago State Baseball (@CSUBaseball) February 27, 2016


----------



## BlueSycamore

Indiana State puts up 3 in the bottom of the 4th but the Cougars answer with 2 of their own in the top of the 5th. 6-2 Indiana State— Chicago State Baseball (@CSUBaseball) February 28, 2016




Chicago State scores 2 more, cutting the Sycamores' lead to two. Sycamores up 6-4 in the bottom of the 6th.— Indiana State Baseball (@IndStBaseball) February 28, 2016



Must have got Zahn's attention ?


Zahn with a triple to score Owen and Friis! Sycamores go up 8-4!— Indiana State Baseball (@IndStBaseball) February 28, 2016


----------



## ISUCC

13-5 ISU leads Chicago State after 7 ½ innings


----------



## ISUCC

anyone else see that Chicago State may have to shut down as a university??

http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/7/...mate-csu-sending-layoff-notices-900-employees


----------



## ISUCC

19-5 ISU defeats Chicago State


----------



## BlueSycamore

Correction! Sycamores down Chicago State 14-5!— Indiana State Baseball (@IndStBaseball) February 28, 2016


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Split On Day Two Of Snowbird Classic*






Indiana State Baseball (5-2, 0-0 MVC) went 1-1 on the day, dropping the first game to Boston College (6-0, 0-0 ACC) 5-3, but recovering in the second game to hoist themselves a 14-5 win over Chicago State (2-5, 0-0 WAC).

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> anyone else see that Chicago State may have to shut down as a university??
> 
> http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/7/...mate-csu-sending-layoff-notices-900-employees



Such a great school...what a loss.


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> anyone else see that Chicago State may have to shut down as a university??
> 
> http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/7/...mate-csu-sending-layoff-notices-900-employees



Obviously, Illinois has some serious budget problems. Scary to think though that something like that could happen to a school like Indiana State.


----------



## BankShot

Long-term corruption in Chicago obviously not limited to public education...need an Irish cow willing to take on another martyrdom role and start over.:scaredtodeath:


----------



## BlueSycamore

Think there is any chance for live stats for the game today vs Dartmouth?  Have my doubts unless Dartmouth does it. ISU Baseball twitter account gave the score once in a while but apparently no one there to do the stats or tell a bit more on twitter? Most likely one of the players though doing the twitter account.


----------



## bluepower

What happened to the Sunday game "live stats?"  Weather is sunny and 72 in Port Charlotte.  It is now 12:18 and no coverage.  Dartmouth is not providing "live stats," just ISU.


----------



## bluepower

Official word is that there will NOT be "live stats" today as the baseball media rep says it is not working. They will still have periodic Twitter and Facebook updates. She is doing stats and the Facebook and Twitter updates, so she will try to beef up the Twitter and Facebook feeds.


----------



## bluepower

ISU Leads Dartmouth 3 - 0 After 3 innings

Here's a link to the Twitter feed:  https://twitter.com/indstbaseball

You DO NOT have to "do" Twitter to follow the link above.


----------



## BlueSycamore

For those who may not do Twitter..........


3-up, 3-down, and the Sycamores are back out on the field as we head to the top of the 4th. ISU 3, DC 0.— Indiana State Baseball (@IndStBaseball) February 28, 2016


----------



## Sycamore Proud

BlueSycamore said:


> For those who may *not do Twitter*..........
> 
> 
> 3-up, 3-down, and the Sycamores are back out on the field as we head to the top of the 4th. ISU 3, DC 0.— Indiana State Baseball (@IndStBaseball) February 28, 2016

That's me.  Thanks for your updates.


----------



## bluepower

As the "live stats" is down, she has picked up the number of Twitter posts.  You do not have to have a Twitter account to get these updates.  Click on the link below and periodically "refresh" the page:

https://twitter.com/indstbaseball


----------



## BlueSycamore

Sycamores had runners at 2nd & 3rd with nobody out and got nothing?  Dartmouth now has runner on and Sycamores have changed pitchers twice in the inning.  Sure wish we knew what was going on?


----------



## ISUCC

we won 3-0


----------



## bluepower

Sycs get out of big jam in the ninth to win 3-0!  Petey gets the W...now 2-0.  Sycamores now 6 - 2 on the young season.

This team, with a TON of newcomers, is gelling nicely!


----------



## BankShot

Would've been nice to have had a "V" over ACC member Boston College...beats Chico St. & Dartmouth x 10 when the NCAA Selection Committee is choosing at-large bids.

While the team might be "gelling," there are a few big questions still remaining re: our offensive consistency and starting pitching. My 1970 13-15 Newburgh Babe Ruth squad could've hammered Chico State pitching on Saturday!:cheers:

3 good wins so far over ORU & Iowa ain't all bad...

Where's Sr. RHP Brad Lombard been hiding?


----------



## Bluethunder

Good win today.  Three out four over a weekend is nothing to complain about.  Would have loved all four, but 6-2 ain't too shabby!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Peterson's Shutout Lifts Sycamores To 3-0 Win Over Dartmouth*






Indiana State Baseball (6-2, 0-0 MVC) won in shutout fashion Sunday afternoon as they downed Dartmouth College (0-3, 0-0 Ivy League) 3-0. Senior Daniel Peterson (2-0) threw seven complete shutout innings and struck out nine batters, earning his second win of the season.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## BlueSycamore

I like Peterson's line whatever the competition. 7 innings, 9 K's, 1 BB and 8 ground-outs with only 4 fly-outs. Suspect he is moving from Closer to in the starting rotation.  Maybe a swap in duties forthcoming here?

http://www.gosycamores.com/pdf9/455...SID=65128&SPID=7256&DB_LANG=C&DB_OEM_ID=15200


----------



## BankShot

I agree, as he's looked pretty good his last couple outings. He making most out of his medical RS season. Why hasn't Lombard pitched yet...injured?

BTW, Peterson's man behind the dish, Bifano, is a wonderful backup C, and really knows how to communicate. Bradley's loss is our gain.

http://www.montereyherald.com/article/NF/20150629/SPORTS/150629752


----------



## ISUCC

boy, if you look at the teams we're scheduled to play this season over on warrennolan.com there aren't many that have winning records.

WSU is way down this year, MSU looks to be good, DBU seems down after losing 2 of 3 to Oral Roberts.


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> boy, if you look at the teams we're scheduled to play this season over on warrennolan.com there aren't many that have winning records.
> 
> WSU is way down this year, MSU looks to be good, DBU seems down after losing 2 of 3 to Oral Roberts.



Oral Roberts is a good program...DBU is a great program. Both were NCAA post-season last year. The Shox - I hope they lose EVERY game as long as they have their convict P coach that authorized the 90 mph FB in the face of the UE on-deck hitter in '99. The dude should've been banned for life from the NCAA. BTW, here's his BIO: 

http://www.goshockers.com/coaches.aspx?rc=436&path=bsb

*** The past 17 yrs. should have a "Post-Assault" icon reminder.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Why are the season team stats not on GoSycamores.com? There is just the box from the first day. Ridiculous.


----------



## BlueSycamore

bigsportsfan said:


> Why are the season team stats not on GoSycamores.com? There is just the box from the first day. Ridiculous.



another instance of "its not my job" in either the Sports Information or technology area.


----------



## BlueSycamore

ISUCC said:


> boy, if you look at the teams we're scheduled to play this season over on warrennolan.com there aren't many that have winning records.
> 
> WSU is way down this year, MSU looks to be good, DBU seems down after losing 2 of 3 to Oral Roberts.



Its the first two weeks of the season. Tell me this again a little later on. They play Oklahoma State who is always good, North Carolina State and half of the Big 10 (well maybe they aren't great but usually pretty good). Dallas Baptist & Missouri State will both be ranked or knocking on the door before season is done. Go run or something. You analyze baseball like you do basketball.


----------



## BankShot

bigsportsfan said:


> Why are the season team stats not on GoSycamores.com? There is just the box from the first day. Ridiculous.



Had to go home & do wash last weekend...:lol:

Try the MVC site: 

http://www.mvc.org/baseball/2016stats/ins.htm


----------



## bluepower

Once again, the "Live Stats" are not working today from Port Charlotte, but even if you do not have a Twitter account, you can get updates from the link below for today's game against Villanova at this link:  https://twitter.com/IndStBaseball?DB_OEM_ID=15200

You may need to refresh the page to make sure you have the latest update.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Attention @EIU_Panthers Fans, Our home opener tomorrow against Indiana St. has been cancelled. We return to action this weekend in Arkansas— EIU Baseball (@EIU_Baseball) February 29, 2016

 

Probably a good thing. It would have been an rpi buster anyway. EIU is 0-8 so far on the season. Not sure I would reschedule?

http://www.d1baseball.com/schools/eillinois.htm


----------



## bent20

Looks like we came up just short of a comeback. Lost 6-5.

https://twitter.com/VUBaseball


----------



## bluepower

ISU falls to Villanova by a score of 6 - 5.  Sycs had the bases loaded in the ninth, but couldn't get that tying run across.


----------



## BankShot

Cruised over to Warn Field this morning. Decided not to waste time on pics...they've only got the four (4) steel beams set (20' below surface). Still got a week remaining on the original 2-week est. for completion. 1st home game on March 8th. 

I was talking to a JOINK employee, who said the fiber optic lines will be completed by the end of the week. Running the lines down 1st St..cost $3/foot.


----------

